# How to add a WAWE Sound file?



## Olle B (Jul 29, 2006)

First of all.
HAPPY NEW TO EACH AND EVERYONE!! :lol:

Just wanna know how to add a soundclip in a post, 
Anyone?

Thanks in advance.

Best R Olle B


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

You need hosting which allows audio format i.e. .wav .mp3 etc.
It's not usually free, but is cheap as chips.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Where has this thread been moved to? I'm sure there is more information out there.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gotcha! :lol:


----------

